# Pronounciation of füröszteni



## angeloegabri

Good evening! 
So, we were talking with AndrasBP about "füröszsteni", which sounds dialectal and archaic.
But now my question regards many, many verbs:  I only take "füröszsteni" as an example, but it regards, it seems to me, a lot and a lot of verbs, because it regards the pronounciation of the conjunctive of verbs.
So, just to make it clear, the conjunctive of this verb makes "fürössz" in the indeterminative, and "fürösszed" in the determinative.
Now: the group "ssz", must it be read "together" or "separatly"?
In other words, does the "s" just mean a doubling of the sound "sz" or must this group be read as if it were written in German "schss"?
Thank you in advance 

Here another question comes (and I think that we can add it here without going off-topic):

I only ask for confirmation if the infinitive "füröszsteni" must be read as if it were written in German "fürössschteni"   I think so.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Panceltic

It’s actually _füröszteni_, so there’s no difficulties in pronunciation, it’s a simple /s/ sound 

Gemination of the consonant is a typical feature in the subjunctive mood, and you are right, _ssz_ is the way to write a double (long) _sz_. The pronunciation is /s:/.


----------



## angeloegabri

Thank you very, very much for your answer Panceltic!


----------



## AndrasBP

angeloegabri said:


> Now: the group "ssz", must it be read "together" or "separatly"?


Gemination of consonants which are written as digraphs (two letters) is marked by doubling the *first *letter.
This often happens when using the suffix -val/-vel (=with), where the 'v' assimilates with the preceding consonant:

busz > bu*ss*zal
rizs > ri*zz*sel
lány > lá*nn*yal
ágy > á*gg*yal
papucs > papu*cc*sal


----------



## angeloegabri

"Gemination of consonants which are written as digraphs (two letters) is marked by doubling the first letter.
This often happens when using the suffix -val/-vel (=with), where the 'v' assimilates with the preceding consonant:

busz > busszal
rizs > rizzsel
lány > lánnyal
ágy > ággyal
papucs > papuccsal"

Unbelievingly beautiful! 
Thank you very much AndrasBP!
So,  if I have well understood,  "busszal" = "by bus"!


----------



## AndrasBP

angeloegabri said:


> So, if I have well understood, "busszal" = "by bus"!


----------

